# Skiff for Galveston West Bay/ Texas City



## flynut

17 to 18 foot.


----------



## ThatDude82

flynut said:


> 17 to 18 foot.


Thanks Flynt! Why do you recommend those length?


----------



## flynut

easy to pole, turn, and haul behind your vehicle are a couple of reasons that come to mind. And stability.


----------



## ifsteve

Don't know anything about that area but your question is so generic that its tough to really answer. How many people do you fish. Poling or mostly trolling motor? Need a real stable boat or is tippy not a problem? Etc. Now that said Flynut is got a good start. 17-18ft is a good overall length without having a more detailed discussion.


----------



## Sublime

Another factor is do you want it to fit in a garage?


----------



## TX_Brad

There's a bunch of us that fish this area and agree with what @ifsteve and @flynut have stated. A lot of variables that come into play but most everyone I know has somewhere between a 17-18' skiff.


----------



## Sublime

There was a fly tournament recently in Galveston. My understanding is that the top five finishers were all small (16ish) skiffs , with 30 hp or less.


----------



## TX_Brad

Sublime said:


> There was a fly tournament recently in Galveston. My understanding is that the top five finishers were all small (16ish) skiffs , with 30 hp or less.


Not sure on the HP, but as far as I know they were all between 17-18" (I did fish the tourney). Two of the top teams were in Sabine Skiffs (one versatile and one micro - both 17'6"), one was a HB Glades Skiff, one Cayo, etc. With 50 teams I'm sure there were boats under 17' but not many.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

I fish a BT Micro out of Galveston. I wouldn’t call it ideal , but I wouldn’t call a boat a foot or two longer ideal either.
As @ifsteve said; we would need more information.


----------



## Matts

TX_Brad said:


> Not sure on the HP, but as far as I know they were all between 17-18" (I did fish the tourney). Two of the top teams were in Sabine Skiffs (one versatile and one micro - both 17'6"), one was a HB Glades Skiff, one Cayo, etc. With 50 teams I'm sure there were boats under 17' but not many.


And they most likely were not even fishing Galveston 

Price range is another big factor. If you want a 40K, standard Waterman size (18' x 72" or so) or less skiff and you like to pole shallow, it's going to hard to beat a Sabine Versatile, unless you shop used and are willing to wait. The used market is mostly a sellers' market now days so it pays to be patient.


----------



## ThatDude82

Thanks @Matts @MatthewAbbott @TX_Brad @Sublime @flynut and @ifsteve for your comments. Been out of pocket with family vaca and work and just now able to get back to this tread.

It is not necessary that it fit in the garage. Majority of the time, the boat would be fished with me and a buddy, but I would like the capability to take the family out when they get that rare itch to get out on the water. Regarding budget, I would like to keep it in 20's (used), but am considering bumping that up. 

As this would be my first boat/ skiff, I think stability would be ideal especially with the kids.

I have recently been eyeing an Ankona, specifically the Cayenne. Would y'all happen to know any Ankona owners in the area or have knowledge of their boats yourself?


----------



## Matts

ThatDude82 said:


> Thanks @Matts @MatthewAbbott @TX_Brad @Sublime @flynut and @ifsteve for your comments. Been out of pocket with family vaca and work and just now able to get back to this tread.
> 
> It is not necessary that it fit in the garage. Majority of the time, the boat would be fished with me and a buddy, but I would like the capability to take the family out when they get that rare itch to get out on the water. Regarding budget, I would like to keep it in 20's (used), but am considering bumping that up.
> 
> As this would be my first boat/ skiff, I think stability would be ideal especially with the kids.
> 
> I have recently been eyeing an Ankona, specifically the Cayenne. Would y'all happen to know any Ankona owners in the area or have knowledge of their boats yourself?


I think my fishing buddy had an Ankona. I’ll reach out for you.


----------



## scissorhands

I’ve owned a EC Glide and now a HB pro and only fish west bay. I can go to the same places in each of the skiffs, learn where you can go or ask someone to show you around. Buy the skiff you like.


----------



## Mbunn2002

Water can get rough, especially around the end of the dike. I agree with 17-18 foot. But I have friends with 16 foot hells bays and they do fine, you just need to be smart about where you are and what the conditions are.


----------



## EFraz

scissorhands said:


> I’ve owned a EC Glide and now a HB pro and only fish west bay. I can go to the same places in each of the skiffs, learn where you can go or ask someone to show you around. Buy the skiff you like.


How did you like the Glide in the W bay complex? Was it relatively dry, size and reasonable conditions considered?


----------



## Capt.Ron

Sabine


----------



## scissorhands

EFraz said:


> How did you like the Glide in the W bay complex? Was it relatively dry, size and reasonable conditions considered?


The only negative for the glide is how tippy it is. Getting wet in one should be the least of your worries, its a very dry boat and handles rough water like a champ.


----------



## EFraz

scissorhands said:


> The only negative for the glide is how tippy it is. Getting wet in one should be the least of your worries, its a very dry boat and handles rough water like a champ.


Thanks for the info, I am a bigger guy and that will likely be more important to me. I did not yet consider that the Glide is only 59" beam.

I fished a day on a New Water Stilt (62" beam) and was sure that if given enough opportunity, I would definitely fall out, LOL!


----------



## 024H6

I’ve got hull #5 (2017) of the Sabine Versatile and it’s a great skiff. Ran it on the Border to Bayou trip a couple years ago for Brian and fish it from Louisiana to South Texas. You learn how to run it and you’ll be as comfortable as any other skiff out there in the Galveston bay complex as well as able to go where most other boats can’t and get back out.
I’m 6’5” and use it to wade fish often in the summer with a couple friends, gear, and a cooler. Stable and moves easily in the water. Couldn’t go wrong. If you haven’t been out on one, I’d recommend giving it a shot.


----------



## EFraz

024H6 said:


> I’ve got hull #5 (2017) of the Sabine Versatile and it’s a great skiff. Ran it on the Border to Bayou trip a couple years ago for Brian and fish it from Louisiana to South Texas. You learn how to run it and you’ll be as comfortable as any other skiff out there in the Galveston bay complex as well as able to go where most other boats can’t and get back out.
> I’m 6’5” and use it to wade fish often in the summer with a couple friends, gear, and a cooler. Stable and moves easily in the water. Couldn’t go wrong. If you haven’t been out on one, I’d recommend giving it a shot.


Agree, a buddy and I have fished on Scott Null's Versatile. Very stable, both of us were able to simultaneously spin cast from the bow.


----------



## Garage Specialty!

Not sure about TC, but fish almost exclusively WGB in a 1648 (70” deck beam) welded mod v Jon boat. Even made it from sea isle to greens in a comfy, yet super wet ride. Does everything I ask it too, except hull slaps. 
Perfect for skinny back lakes with not so wide canals. 

My dream is a Sabine micro


----------



## taylorisland

If you want a true technical poling skiff 17-18’ is the sweet spot for draft ride and poling. Hard to beat a versatile. There will be days you want a 22’ v hull but you won’t be able to do what you want sight fishing wise without a true sub 8” boat. A 6” boat is nicer thought, I’ve got an 8” boat and the poling skiffs can get where I cant but I can typically jump where they have to pole forever to get out which is nice lol


----------



## ThatDude82

Garage Specialty! said:


> Not sure about TC, but fish almost exclusively WGB in a 1648 (70” deck beam) welded mod v Jon boat. Even made it from sea isle to greens in a comfy, yet super wet ride. Does everything I ask it too, except hull slaps.
> Perfect for skinny back lakes with not so wide canals.
> 
> My dream is a Sabine micro


Have looked at the Grizzly 1648 at Bass Pro too. What kind of winds do you take her out in?


----------



## Mardar1

I run a Ankona Shadowcast 16 since 2019 and fish West Bay complex. Its my first Small skiff ; True Micro i.e. 16 ft and 20 HP . fishs 2 guys, but it tippy( Florida boat). If you now your water and weather conditions, then moving around this West bay complex is not an issue. Fish's and poles like a dream on the flats. I fish a hard three days and will use 3 to 4 gal of gas.
Tiller steering is OK, didn't put troll motor on it, to much weight and room for this little boat.
Good luck, email me and I will buy you lunch and tell you what I have experienced with my Micro here on West bay!


----------



## Halen

Mardar1 said:


> I run a Ankona Shadowcast 16 since 2019 and fish West Bay complex. Its my first Small skiff ; True Micro i.e. 16 ft and 20 HP . fishs 2 guys, but it tippy( Florida boat). If you now your water and weather conditions, then moving around this West bay complex is not an issue. Fish's and poles like a dream on the flats. I fish a hard three days and will use 3 to 4 gal of gas.
> Tiller steering is OK, didn't put troll motor on it, to much weight and room for this little boat.
> Good luck, email me and I will buy you lunch and tell you what I have experienced with my Micro here on West bay!


I appreciate reading a report on the Shadowcast for Galveston. I've been looking at the Ankona / Salt Marsh boats and trying to decide which would be the right boat for Rockport, Port Lavaca, and Matagorda Bay.


----------



## Mardar1

The shadowcast 16 ( 2016) is 40' at the bottom of the stern( flat tunnel 2 in depth), which makes it tippy. I would say two guy total 400lb plus 50 lb gear & gas. it floats in 6 in ( bottoms out a 4 in I measured ) , but turnon dime and poles beautifully 
we run Port Oconner ocean side for Tarpon ( of course has to be flat) to down Pringle & Contee and on to Hasselmans. on the right day it great. Those days I use up to 4 gals
I was looking at the saltmarsh but ask about the bottom wide. let me know what you find out!


----------



## CKEAT

Sabine versatile


----------

